

Paul Buchheit's LiPo battery caught fire last night and burned up home office - bemmu
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151853367220548&set=a.16449395547.68470.672745547&type=1&theater

======
jsiarto
LiPo's are used extensively in RC flight now (main power source for electric
flight) and that group knows first-hand the dangers of these batteries. In
fact, you can buy "charge bags" that are non-flammable incase your cell bursts
into flame during a charge.

Great batteries, but very susceptible to over and undercharging with sometimes
disastrous results. I basically never leave the room when I charge mine.

